# I find this funny



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

My wife didn't talk to me for several days, you know the whole sex protest thing going on.

Finally yesterday I cracked the egg sort of speak...

She was mad at me... So I said Ok what did I do this time??? :scratchhead:

She said, "nothing, I had a dream you were making out with Lisa and I walked in on you both and you didn't stop!" so she got mad...

I said, "a dream? me and Lisa?" BWAHHHHAHHHAHHHAHHH :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Lisa was her college room mate 18 years ago...who she just started talking to again on facebook. You see Lisa was very flirtatious like both of us and has a great sense of humor, so joking around with her came easy. her goal in college was to sleep with the Local professional hockey team...LOL Not sure if she ever accomplished it or not, but she had the skills to close the deal if she wanted to...lol

Anyway, I said to my wife, "Honey, this is 18 years later, have you looked at Lisa's picture? those 18 years have grown on her" LOL 

I told my wife why would I sleep with Lisa now, she was hot back in college but, I didn't jump her then when you left us alone in the dorm room together, why would I do it now?? LOL you are just being silly...

She agreed and said this was the first time in her life she was jealous and it came from a dream...

Apparently from talking to co-workers that My wife is not the only woman that has gotten mad or jealous over a DREAM they had about their husbands and another woman.....Why is that??

I just find it to funny and now we laugh about it.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

lol !! I get jealous over crazy things to


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

im afraid on this one, the fact is, your wife has brought the past back. i dont think its a funny matter. in your wifes brain she loves you very much and realises that n e thing can be jeopardised. 
she is facing a reality. 
the fact that the past is now in her future, regardless what the other woman might look like, your wife has preconcieved ideas from the past. 
but also whereas you get by on life with eachother and have a loving family and relationship. your wife stil has her little insecurities.
but dont we all.
id say from this, you have also been possibly a little detached, not through fault, just the way it is and the new girl on the block is a reminder to your wife, that your her husband.
your wife would fight for you. the dream is a "gearing up" response.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

I hear what you are saying Justean, I can see that.

I think it just that since they started chatting brought up old times for them.

Plus I think my wife wishes she could ahve been more like her friend back in the day, where my wife is certainly more wild now, back then she was very conservative, her roomate was a 180 of her in social skills.

But I just thought it was funny for me for days and didn't say nothing, but once she got it out it was funny. Then she pounced on me. :smthumbup:


----------



## java (Jan 15, 2009)

humpty dumpty said:


> lol !! I get jealous over crazy things to


me too me too me too! I hate it!


----------



## onlylonelyone (Jan 26, 2009)

I think she was probably feeling guilty for holding out on you, and her actions turned on her in her dream, lol...


----------



## T-Dub (Feb 2, 2009)

Even when dreaming women think of them differently. You should have said to her" You know honey, sometimes dreams come true!"


----------



## onlylonelyone (Jan 26, 2009)

T-Dub said:


> Even when dreaming women think of them differently. You should have said to her" You know honey, sometimes dreams come true!"


:rofl::rofl::iagree::rofl::rofl:


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Um, no, I don't think I'd go there, T-Dub.

It's funny you brought this up, GASoccerman because I had a dream a few weeks ago that we were on vacation in Hawaii and ran into a childhood friend of mine who is married, who my H has never met. I dreamt that a few days later I found my H fooling around with her. I told him about the dream and even though it's completely irrational, it did make me feel weird...I wonder if subconsciously I needed some validation from him or something...anyway, I think he sort of laughed and apologized (?!) at the same time...Then I pounced on him :smthumbup:


----------



## onlylonelyone (Jan 26, 2009)

Some dreams seem very real to us. I have had dreams like this too, and I woke up so upset as if it had actually happened to me. I wasn't mad at him. I guess it just gave me a glimpse at what it would feel like, and it was painful. It just reminded me to keep appreciating him and our marriage.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

GAsoccerman said:


> IPlus I think my wife wishes she could ahve been more like her friend back in the day, where my wife is certainly more wild now, back then she was very conservative, her roomate was a 180 of her in social skills.
> QUOTE]
> 
> then remind your wife, she wouldnt be the same person who she now.
> ...


----------



## Junebug (Dec 7, 2008)

My girlfriend does the same thing to her husband all the time... She gets totally mad at him for something he did to her in a dream and he has no idea. Poor guy, he didn't even do anything wrong!! I've never been one to do it myself, but I have to make her laugh about it when she does it. I guess it's not uncommon.


----------



## raising5boyz (Nov 8, 2008)

Not uncommon at all, and really funny most of the time. I have dreamed of finding my husband with another woman and starting to go after her, then turning on him and crying, hitting, and screaming...unfortunantly it ended up coming true...jail wasn't so fun...I don't recommend that reaction to anyone. In my case maybe it was my subconcious and intuition at work...who knows. But for all the husbands out there, if your wife has that dream, apologize first, then laugh, and then examine yourself to make sure there is no chance of any truth to it. For the woman...if your reaction was like mine in your dream...think of an better alternate plan that won't land you in jail! lol


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

No offense to the ladies, but this is a very common irrational thing that women do. 

A guy wouldn't be angry at their spouse for something they themself dreamed.

People have to be accountable for their own actions, not the random firings of another person during REM sleep!


----------



## lonestarwife (Jan 24, 2009)

People have to be accountable for their own actions, not the random firings of another person during REM sleep![/QUOTE]:iagree:
Can all of you please inform my H of this. Unlike all of these other posts it is my H that has unplesant dreams about me, and they occur often. I can tell that when he does have these dreams that he does treat me differently. I have tried to joke about them, but it really effects him. I can't say that I understand because I don't have those kinds of dreams about him. It is all a mystery to me.


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

My wife used to do this, when we were first married she was EXTREMELY jealous. I mean if we were at a place like an amusement park in the summer she'd get mad if I wore sunglasses because she thought I was looking at all the girls, etc.

Now, 9 years later, she laughs about the way she used to be and has apologized, etc.

However, early on in this period she would get mad at me if she dreamed something like I cheated on her or something, I thought it was hilarious...which typically made matters worse.


----------



## anonymous (Apr 21, 2009)

this happens to me most of the time but I don't get angry with my husband although when I woke up after a dream I still feel what I felt in a dream like that. what I would do was just to tell him about the dream while we eat our breakfast and we just laugh about it... but after that a warning will follow that he should never do that to me ever... hehehe


----------

